# Am I hypothyroid? Or could it be something else?



## iaconebrooke (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi everyone. I am really struggling to find answers here. I'm a 20 year old female and I feel like my life is falling apart due to all of my symptoms and I am getting no answers from my doctors. I have been written off as normal. Any advice or help would be so appreciated. I don't have parents to talk about this with so I'm trusting in this forum because everyone here knows how it feels probably to be misdiagnosed or feel like no one believes them! I've listed my symptoms and labs that I've had done. I've been researching what all the labs mean but I still don't know what to make of them. The only suggestion my endo gave to me was to see a rheumatologist to consider lupus or RA. I still think it might be my thyroid? Am I crazy? Also, take a look at the results of my other blood testing that doesn't necessary have to do with the thyroid such as the red blood count if you know anything about these results please let me know as well! Thank you in advance!!

My symptoms: weight gain (37 pounds in less than a year- from 130 to 167), constant fatigue, long menstrual cycle (40+ days, sometimes random or longer), extremely puffy "bloated" all over body, right knee pain (unable to sleep, have to take anti-inflammatory to feel better for few days, must keep knee moving and elevated, X-ray came back fine), always cold, low body temp (usually around 97.5), unable to lose weight with exercise (3 times weekly, 1 hr each) and an active job (on feet 6 hours daily and moving) and healthy diet, extremely sluggish, chest pain, cankles and huge calves that are sensitive to the touch and are very hard and fatty and bruise easily, feeling tired all day but unable to sleep when I'm finally in bed. Once I sleep, I can't be woken up for at least 10 hours and still wake up tired, cold tingly hands, night sweats, extreme excess of vaginal discharge that is colorless but smells bad, depression (within the last year, never felt depressed before in my life).

My thyroid ultrasound result: right lobe 48 x 12 x 17 mm, heterogenous echotexture. left lobe 43 x 9 x 14, mildly heterogenous.

Lab results

first set of testing:
Total T3- 2.1 (ref. 0.8-2.0)
T4- 11.85 (ref. 4.5-11.7)
TSH- 4.460. (ref. 0.27- 4.2)
Other notable highs/lows include RBC- 5.71 (ref. 4.2-5.4), MCV- 65.8 (ref. 81-99), MCH 21.0 (ref. 27-31), MCHC- 31.9 (ref. 33-37), RDW-CV- 17.0 (11.5-14.5), Mono auto- 10.2 (ref. 2.5-10), Mono absolute- 0.74 (ref. 0-0.7), NRBC 0.0 (ref. 0.03-0.13)

second set of testing:
T3 free- 3.34 (ref. 2-4)
Free T4- 1.33 (ref. 0.9-1.7)
TSH- 1.88 (ref. 0.27-4.2)
Ferritin- 27.0 (ref. 13-150)
Thyroglobulin Antibody <1.8 IU/mL (ref. <4)
Other notable highs/lows include HGB- 11.7 (ref. 12-16), MCV-67.3 (ref. 81-99), MCH- 21.7 (ref. 27-31), MCHC- 32.2 (ref. 33-37), RDW-CV- 17.2 (ref. 11.5-14.5), IG auto- 0.4 (ref. 0-0.3), mono absolute- 0.84 (0-0.7), IG absolute- 0.04 (ref. 0-0.3), NRBC Absolute- 0.0 (ref. 0.03-0.3). Negative for Lyme's.

third set of testing:
T3 free- 3.75 (ref. 2-4)
T4 free- 1.19 (ref. 0.93-1.7)
TSH- 3.030 (ref. 0.27-4.20)
Thyroperoxidase Ab-Mayo 0.3 IU/mL (ref. <9.0)


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

How far apart were each round of labs and when was your last set done?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Ferritin- 27.0 (ref. 13-150)


Low ferritin causes all sorts of issues, to include heavy period and irregular cycle.

Vitamin D and B-12 are two more tests you should ask to be run.

You might want to also ask for a candida test - has anyone tested your vaginal discharge?

What supplements do you currently take?

What did your liver enzymes look like?


----------

